# My Planted Tanks



## VanishingWolf26 (Jun 26, 2012)

Since I am new to the forum I just thought I would post a few pics of my planted tanks.

10 gallon planted with wisteria and the stock is 4 red belly xray tetras, 1 male beta, 1 rubberlip pleco, and 1 mystery snail 
































1 gallon planted tank with a little bronze crypt some java moss and a couple of other plants from the creek below my house and one cherry shrimp
































And this pic is of my girlfriends red crowntail betta that lives at my house, sadly this tank isn't planted yet with anything real








Any questions, comments, and advice is more than welcome.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

looks nice, and welcome to the forum. you can get alot of good info here. 

me myself i wont say anything about the plants because i just manage to kill all the plants i put in my tanks. its a good idea about taking plants from out of streams and what not. im going to give it a try and grab something from my pond lol. 

good luck with your tanks!


----------



## VanishingWolf26 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you, and yes some plants from local ponds, streams, and rivers can always be good plus its free and you can't beat free.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

vary true my pond is pretty much dying right now anyways from the drought so ill take a few out of there for one of my tanks. no idea witch one but ill figure it out lol


----------



## VanishingWolf26 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hope the drought ends for you all soon and good luck if you do get some plants from a the pond hope they'll grow well for you.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Beautiful tanks!


----------



## VanishingWolf26 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank You!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

The pond near my house has duckweed. Who wants that? lol NIce looking tanks.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Very nice, you could put another cherry shrimp in the 1g and have an infinite money source. Would be an easy way to make money.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> The pond near my house has duckweed. Who wants that? lol NIce looking tanks.


i just grabbed a whole bunch of plants out of my pond. i think its Potamogeton pectinatus and my fish are loving it. my male guppy keeps trying to breed in it and the plattys keep eating it same with the goldfish. i think it was a great idea for free plants. i filled a whole 10g tank with it incase i want to add more to any of my other tanks. its also known for fast growth. and i made sort of a carpet along th bottom of one of my tanks with it. 

anyways thanks for the great idea!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Maybe this weekend I'll walk down to my pond. I've been meaning to. I never see plants there but it has a new owner. I really just want rocks and wood. Who knows maybe I can find some good stuff.


----------



## VanishingWolf26 (Jun 26, 2012)

Firstly, zebradanio12 I will have to pass on the duck weed right now. lol

Secondly, to bettaguy I do plan on adding another cherry shrimp as soon as one of the 2 lfs's I go to gets any; the one that usually has them has been out for a while. My biggest concern with that is breeding a one gallon is a little small for a colony of shrimp so that worries me a little.

Thirdly, to Cory1990 Its awesome that the plants from the pond are working out so well.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

So just sell the babies


----------



## VanishingWolf26 (Jun 26, 2012)

Very good point, plus that would allow me to probably get some credit towards upgrading my 10 to a 20.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

yep, I would do the same thing, but lets say my while my betta would enjoy some cherry shrimp I don't think he shares the same interests as me


----------



## VanishingWolf26 (Jun 26, 2012)

I had 2 cherry shrimp at one point in time, both in the ten, and one of them dissapered. I never found any sign of it but I don't think my betta in the ten was the coulprit. I am pretty sure that it would have been my rubberlip pleco that decided to make lunch of it (just a guess), but that is why I started the one gallon up in the first place.


----------



## VanishingWolf26 (Jun 26, 2012)

My betta in the ten has never showed any interest in eating shrimp however the crowntail in the 1.5 has made quick work of a couple ghost shrimp before.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

My betta hat some ghosties and amanos as food. I originally wanted them as a clean up crew but my betta thought I was providing him with expensive snacks


----------



## VanishingWolf26 (Jun 26, 2012)

yeah at least ghost shimp aren't to badly priced but amanos can get pretty high.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Remember, shrimp have a low bi load so a couple more shrimp in the 1 gal will be okay.


----------



## VanishingWolf26 (Jun 26, 2012)

I know but with all the eating and pooping the little guy does and my DIY sponge filter not really doing a great job of sucking his crap up it seems like he/she is a higher bio load than he/she really is which brings me to a question. Do you guys think I should take the tetra 3i out of the 1.5 and put it in the 1 to give me a little more room in that tank and do a little better job at keeping the eating machines tank clean and just put my DIY sponge filter in the bettas tank or should I just buy another tetra 3i?


----------



## VanishingWolf26 (Jun 26, 2012)

I reaquascaped my 10 gallon so here is a pic of it and the purple on the crowntail sticking out better. 








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


And the question is still up in there air on what I should do about filtration on the one gallon but anyways tell me what you guys think.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Sponge filters generally never "suck in" poo or debris. They are used to biologically filter, not mechanically. So while you might have poo lieing around it is not dangerous. If it bothers you you can suck it up with a siphon. I would keep the sponge filter with the shrimp since the shrimp does have the lowest bioload.


----------



## VanishingWolf26 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you, yes I know that the sponge filter really does't do much sucking but when it comes to bio-loads in all honesty on the basis of nitrates the shrimp tank produces more nitrates than the crowntail betta's tank but then again I guess that could be turned around to mean the bacteria in the shrimp tank that lives in the sponge filter are doing a better job at breaking down the other stuff than the bacteria in the betta tank.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I like the rescape!

P.s it seams as though your snail has fallen! tehe


----------



## VanishingWolf26 (Jun 26, 2012)

That would make more since lol, but I just think he likes laying upside down just to see if he can make it back over. 
By the way it actually had just woken up.


----------

